# 6x6/7x7 Yau Walkthrough (feat. my L4C approach!)



## uberCuber (Jul 18, 2013)

It was requested, and here it is.

This video has three parts. First, an explanation of my approach to L4C by means of an example on 6x6. Second, a full 6x6 walkthrough solve. And third, an L4C example on 7x7.

6x6 full walkthrough starts at 6:39
7x7 example starts at 16:37


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 18, 2013)

Such a great job. 
This centers idea is very interesting. 
Thanks for that


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice tutorial, thanks! I use something similar to Yau on 5x5+, but I might switch now, or at least take some ideas from this.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks! 
I tried this Yau+Center Method also but it didn't work that good. Will try again later totay.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 20, 2013)

oooooo, i never thought o doing centres like that. this will be very helpful.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Mnts (Jul 20, 2013)

It's very similar to OBLBL http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Mnts said:


> It's very similar to OBLBL http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/



I now see where he got that idea. He used to use OBLBL for 4x4.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, I got to about 50 second average with OBLBL when it occurred to me that I could apply that approach to solving the L4C of Yau, so I finally switched to Yau for 4x4 soon after. I had never liked the "normal" approach even for something as simple as 4x4 Yau. It only recently occurred to me that adding the slight modification of ignoring the second half of the F center until the end would allow that approach to be quite good for cubes larger than 5x5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 20, 2013)

so for 5x5 what method do you use for the centres?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> so for 5x5 what method do you use for the centres?



Pretty much the same idea. 1st bar of three centers -> the three middle bars -> the three last bars


----------

